# 15 Martin Luther quotes



## dieselengine9 (Feb 20, 2015)

http://www.relevantmagazine.com/god/15-martin-luther-quotes-still-ring-true


----------



## Headshot (Feb 21, 2015)

Great thoughts for everyday living.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## hummerpoo (Feb 21, 2015)

“Whatever your heart clings to and confides in, that is really your God.”

Good one to have firmly planted in our minds for those "me times" most of us experience.


----------



## gordon 2 (Feb 21, 2015)

On faith. Why does he say that his faith was a confidence in God's grace? as opposed to saying " My faith is confidence in God?"

What's his point? Why  did he add the word grace?

“Faith is a living, daring confidence in God's grace, so sure and certain that a man could stake his life on it a thousand times.”

Was grace a big thing with brother Martin?


----------

